# JL 500/1: blinking green light, jumping current draw



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I connected JL 500/1 v1 to a test power supply, connected ground and 12V only, no remote and it starts out flashing green and I can see it tries to come on, but amperage falls back to 0. It keeps jumping 0 to 2A. Any idea where to start looking for a problem?

Thanks.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Mless5 said:


> I connected JL 500/1 v1 to a test power supply, connected ground and 12V only, no remote and it starts out flashing green and I can see it tries to come on, but amperage falls back to 0. It keeps jumping 0 to 2A. Any idea where to start looking for a problem?
> 
> Thanks.


I know the 250/1 had standoffs and the daughter boards come loose from time to time. Try pushing them down to reseat ? Why didn't you hook up the remote wire?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

It started doing it as soon as I connected 12V to it. I connected ground first, 12V and it started trying to power up, didn't even get a chance to connect remote wire.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

You still have it?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

How big is the power supply?


----------

